# Guangzhou social life



## londonexpat (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi,

I am bring my family to Guangzhou to live and work.

My chikdren are aged 4 and 6.

Can anyone recomend a good area to live where there is a good british school near by and that my wife and children can socialise with other mums and chikdren while I am at work.

At weekends we enjoy socialising.

Many thanks for anyine that can guide me on this great big adventure.


----------

